# Einer char-Variable "leeren" Inhalt zuweisen



## Fabian2 (29. Apr 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ich versuche zurzeit erfolglos, meiner char-Variablen einen leeren Inhalt zuzuweisen (beim String würde man "Leerstring" sagen). Leider funktioniert folgende Zuweisung nicht:

char a = '';

Wie funktioniert es stattdessen?

MfG
Fabian


----------



## Marcel_Handball (29. Apr 2007)

Warum willst du ihr denn einen leeren Inhalt zuweisen, dann kannst du doch gleich einfach:


```
char name;
```
schreiben, ohne sie zu initialisieren

www.ifsr.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7470&sid=5faa148851694f50b40b4cbdc5f56345
Wozu brauchst du es überhaupt?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Apr 2007)

na das gibt ja 'not initialized'-Probleme..

vergleich char mit int, 
int x = 'keine Zahl'; geht auch nicht, 
also nimm z.B. 0 als leeren Char


----------



## Jango (29. Apr 2007)

Initialisiere die char-Variable einfach mit irgendeinem Wert als Platzhalter. Wenn du sie später brauchst, überschreibst du sie doch eh' mit nem neuen Wert. Wo ist da das Problem? Selbst mit "0" initialiesiert ist der Inhalt nicht "leer"!
Völlig leer geht nun mal nicht...  :roll:


----------



## Fabian2 (29. Apr 2007)

Also das mit dem nicht initialisieren kommt ja, wie bereits gesagt wurde, nicht durch die Datenflussanalyse des Compilers, da die Ausnahme der bedingten Kompilierung hier ja nicht zutrifft. Ich mache es nun einfach mit einem Leerstring, das passt auch... . Ich habe das mit dem Leerchar nur versucht, um ein konsistentes ?: Statement mit zwei gleichen Datentypen ohne Type Casting zu erhalten, aber naja, dann geht das halt nicht.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die vielen schnellen Antworten!

MfG
Fabian


----------

